# Cameras



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

The hunt is on for a new camera. I am really not good with technical terms, but I love photography and am looking to upgrade. I want a digital, very, very good quality. Price is not too much of an issue (have been saving up dogwalking money for months  ) I have a Canon right now, I don't have it with me so I don't know the specifics. I do like it, but want a better camera (plus, my little sister has started taking it everywhere with her, so it's not really my camera anymore lol. I wanted to use it this past week, but she had it with her wherever she was; friend's house, sports game, the list goes on) I want one with a big lense lol. It should:

~be able to take clear, clear pictures, not grainy at all (is that lots of mega pixels???)
~take great action shots (is that a fast shutter speed? I need more photography classes lol)
~have a reasonably good zoom
~"work" for taking pictures of goats, dogs, etc. as well as taking nice nature photos, etc.-- Generally be a multi-purpose camera
~preferably not be _really_ complicated, I don't mind reading a manual to learn to use it, but I don't want it to take months before I can understand how to turn it on :
~Be a long lasting, quality digital camera that is small enough to take with me, but not too tiny

I really just want one that I can keep for a long time and take GREAT pictures with. I am still learning, and plan on taking more classes about photography and want one that I can start learning with. I'll be shopping around looking at my options for a few months at least, so any suggestions (even on brands: Nikon? Canon?) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

The camera that pretty much fits everything on your list would be the Nikon D40. My sister has one and she really loves it. Takes GREAT professional looking pictures! It's a fairly good sized camera, and she does have a extra zoom lens with it for more zoom. She totally recommends it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The more megapixels you have the clearer the picture will be. You should not have under 5 megapixels for your average camera. If you are taking photos that you plan you enlarge(like for a school project or something) you shouldn't have less than 7 megapixels. You'll want a camera with good ISO speed(that is image stabilazation) for good action shots, as well as a camera with good shutter speed. The only digital cameras I've had are Kodaks(which I don't recommend) and Canons. I love Canons.

I have an S3 IS which is a 6 MP 48x zoom camera, its in between an point and shoot and a professional SLR camera. Its sort of a medium sized camera. I really like it, but it doesn't have enough MPs to support the zoom. I plan on upgrading and getting a new camera next year.

My brother has a Power Shot SD1000, it is 7 MP, 12x combined zoom, and its the size of a pack of cigarettes. It takes great pictures. The only complaint I have about it is that if you are using the digital zoom, the pictures come out fuzzy. I don't usually use digital zoom that often though. It cost around $230 I think, maybe $200
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/contr ... elid=14901


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Stick with a Canon. If I could remember what my friend has I would tell you! 

I will have to ask her.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got a new Sony camera. I love it. It's 8 megapixels with a 15X zoom. If you are interested in it make sure you look around for the right price. I got mine from Dell. Here is the Amazon link for it:
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cybershot-Di ... 280&sr=8-1

Here is a link with some bird pictures I took while using it:
http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=1385


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Fuji Film FinePix S700 with 7.1 mega pixels. It takes AWESOME zoomed in photos which really comes in handy here are some photos I have taken with it.

At hase a 10 x optical zoom. This photo was taken all the way zoomed in from accross the yard.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for your help everyone! I think I've narrowed the choices down a bit. I am thinking of either a Nikon D80 or a Canon Rebel xti. Any opinions on those?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd go with the Canon, my parents have always had Canon cameras(even film cameras) and they are great cameras. You could also look on a review site to see which one is better.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I went to a very nice little camera shop today... did I ever learn a TON! I was so happy, those people really know their stuff! It's always so great when stores have employees who know what they are doing and are helpful. Well, I've canceled out the Nikon D80 for a variety of reasons. It seems like a great camera, there's just others out there better fit for me. I looked at a bunch of different SLR cameras and am now mostly thinking about the Canon Rebel xti, which they say is really good, or the Pentax K10D, which I have never heard of before, but also liked a lot. The Pentax costs $100 more, but I can get it on sale and it has dust reduction and weather sealing which would be very good for me, as I want to take a lot of photos outside. So now I'm still trying to decide, but at least have some more info to go on. 

Thanks Sarah, I visited some different review websites, and found dpreview.com to be helpful.

So now it's just a matter of deciding and then waiting until I have enough money...


----------



## doublesacres (Oct 14, 2007)

As someone who has both the rebel XT and XTI in the house , I say go with the Cannon. It has alot more lense options out there and it is a great camera.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey! I'd go with the Canon, it's a digital SLR, yeah? Those are great.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't heard a bad thing about the rebel yet. It should be an awesome camera for you. Let us know when you get it!!!


----------

